# Configration for Gaming 50-55k



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans.* Gaming,video editing,doing some projects and homework

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans.* Rs.50k to 55k

3.Planning to overclock?
*Ans.* Never tried it but I will plan to do it in Future

4.Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans*. Only Windows 7

5.How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans.* I don't need new HDD I will use my old HDD which is 500 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans*. No 

7.Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans*. Speakers,Keyboard,Mouse,HDD,Moniter & Optical Drive

8.When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans. *In April

9.Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans.* No,Assembler plz

10.Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans*. New Delhi.I can buy locally,yes I can buy stuff online

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans.* I need a PC which can run games like *Fifa 13,Far Cry 3,COD MW series,COD Black OPS,NFS Most Wanted 2012 & Shift etc* and I also want to do* Video Editing (AE After Effects) Maya*

Are these specs good?
CPU=Intel Core i7-3770k= Rs.20,000
MotherBoard=Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H= Rs. 4200
Ram Corsair=Vengence 4GB=  Rs.1740 *(I need 8GB RAM suggest me plz)*
Graphics Card= MSI R7850-1GD5/OC= Rs.12k *(You can suggest me some good graphics card under the same range * 
Cabinet= Antex VSK=200= Rs. 3.1k
PSU= Corsair GS 600= Rs.5k

I can wait if some new and good hardware is coming.

Thank You


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 20, 2013)

You can get g skill 8 gb ram at 3.5 k on flipkart .

Guys?

How about HD 7850? I've heard very good reviews as well as benchmarks about it.

It available for 14 k here - *www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-amd-ati-...GVEP&ref=978f9fdd-872c-4e17-b02c-4f4a65cc4b89

Shiva


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is my suggestion:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3550K - 14.5K
Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 - 10.5K - *(Since your processor selection was K series, mobo should be complementary too, so balanced it with little low cpu & good mobo, you can spend 5K left out on cpu again if you want.)*
RAM: GSkill RipjawX 1600Mhz 8GB (2 X 4GB) - 4.2K *(Buy 8GB from start if you're gonna play all new games at high settings, especially in HD)*
GPU: Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 - 14.5K *(2GB for being future proof)*
Cabinet: NZXT 210 Elite - 2.6K
PSU: Corsair GS600 - 4.8K

Total: 51.1K


----------



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm Illiterate in hardware choosing and differencing can u explain me Difference between Intel Core i5-3550K and Intel Core i7-3770k,Please tell me ASAP.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 20, 2013)

Good config mastermunj 

Can you suggest a config for me?

My thread is here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/171490-gaming-rig-35k-plz-suggest-2.html
Shiva


----------



## koolent (Mar 20, 2013)

Seems like you should consider 8 GB of RipjawsX because if you will overclock in future on air then Vengeance might not fit (if you use 4 DIMMs).

Then, You have selected almost the pinnacle of Intel's ivy bridge range and that too, a 'K' series CPU. So, a good motherboard is definitely recommended either Fatal1ty OR Extreme 6.

For gaming purposes, increase a little budget and go for the 7870, pretty awesome card.

You PSU choice is nice, GS 600 FTW.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 20, 2013)

Processor: FX 8350 (11000)
Motherboard: Asus M5A97 R2 (6000)
RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GBx 2
(3000)
PSU: Corsair GS600 @ 4.5k 
GPU: Sapphire HD 7970 3 GB @ 29k 
Cabinet: NZXT GAMMA @ 2.5K
Cooler Master 212 evo @ 2k
Total 56k
What Monitor you have?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2013)

^^ ++1 for the above configuration. It is actually way better than the Intel based suggestion.


----------



## Myth (Mar 20, 2013)

+1 for Sainatarajan's rig. Its a killer. 

If OP is particular about the budget being exceeded then skip the cpu cooler for now. 
Add two Cooler master 90cfm fans @ 500 each


----------



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Here is my suggestion:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3550K - 14.5K
> Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 - 10.5K - *(Since your processor selection was K series, mobo should be complementary too, so balanced it with little low cpu & good mobo, you can spend 5K left out on cpu again if you want.)*
> ...



Can you tell me the difference between core i5 that you mentioned and core i7 that I mentioned?  
Thanks for suggesting me 8 GB RAM


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Processor: FX 8350 (11000)
> Motherboard: Asus M5A97 R2 (6000)
> RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GBx 2
> (3000)
> ...


+1 for this. Perfectly balanced rig.


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 20, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Can you tell me the difference between core i5 that you mentioned and core i7 that I mentioned?
> Thanks for suggesting me 8 GB RAM



You can compare basic specifications of both processors at Ivy Bridge Spec Comparison

Also, if you're open for AMD based config, @Sainatarajan's config is very very good.


----------



## Myth (Mar 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan's config has very good processor as well as graphics power. An equivalent intel rig will end up with a 7950 at max. 
If gaming is the primary purpose, nothing beats this rig at this budget.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

Is there any difference between FX 8350 and Intel Core i7 3770k? Which one is good and much faster?


----------



## Myth (Mar 20, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Is there any difference between FX 8350 and Intel Core i7 3770k? Which one is good and much faster?



Depends on what task you are performing.
The fx8350 is more vfm, being almost 7k cheaper than the i7. 

AMD FX-8350 8-Core Black Edition Processor Review - Final Thoughts and Conclusion - Legit Reviews

A i7 + mobo will cost around 30k while the fx8350 + mobo can be had for around 18k.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Processor: FX 8350 (11000)
> Motherboard: Asus M5A97 R2 (6000)
> RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GBx 2
> (3000)
> ...



I am using Samsung Sync Master B2030


----------



## Myth (Mar 20, 2013)

Limitless said:


> I am using Samsung Sync Master B2030



Res : 1600 x 900. Lol 
The 7970 is overkill for that resolution. Reason to upgrade the monitor.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

Is core i7 2600k good?


----------



## Myth (Mar 20, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Is core i7 2600k good?



"Depends on what task you are performing".
Check the link I have posted before. The IB i7 is slightly faster than the SB i7. 

I forgot to add, the i7 cannot be OCed with the stock cooler. One has to purchase an additional cpu cooler. 
Even at stock speeds it used to run warm on the stock cooler. 
This is not the case with the fx8350.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 20, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Is core i7 2600k good?


Its sandy bridge i7, about 5% slower than i7 3770k at same frequency, although it overclocks better.

And get a new monitor bro or no need to get anything more than hd7870/ gtx 660


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 20, 2013)

It certainly is an Overkill at that Resolution. If you plan on connecting the pc with a TV or plan on buying a new monitor later you can Choose the config.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

I cannot get a monitor because I bought 1 year back due to which I cannot replace it 
I need a monitor under 5k which may not be possible? Someone suggest me some good monitor under 5k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 20, 2013)

I think you can sell that monitor for 4k(dont know if it is good price) and buy a new Dell S2240L @ 8K.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

lol Can anyone suggest me some good sites where I can sell my monitor please don't tell OLX this has the lowest traffic  
Damn I have to spend my pocket money


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 20, 2013)

You can sell it here.
Bazaar


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2013)

Buddy, don't just jump and sell off the Monitor if you have budget restriction for now. 1600X900 is also good and you can actually enjoy all the games with highest settings, AA and AF enabled. Take your time for upgrading the monitor.


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 20, 2013)

You can go with this config:

CPU: FX 8350 -11000
MB: Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6000
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 8GB -3000
PSU: Corsair GS600 -4500
GPU: Sapphire HD 7950 3 GB -22500 *(This can be overclocked to reach stock 7970)*
Cabinet: Corsair 300R (Windowed Side-panel) -3900 
Cooler: Corsair H60 -3700. *(Using this you can overclock to reach 4.8GHz from stock)*
TOTAL -54,600.
End Result: Efficient Rig than Intel i5 or i7.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 20, 2013)

HD 7970 Performs Higher than a HD 7870 and OP doesnt need a monitor.


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 20, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> HD 7970 Performs Higher than a HD 7870 .


 But without a good display HD7970 is over kill.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, don't just jump and sell off the Monitor if you have budget restriction for now. 1600X900 is also good and you can actually enjoy all the games with highest settings, AA and AF enabled. Take your time for upgrading the monitor.



My original buddy you understand my problem 
Can you explain "AA and AF enabled." ?  and guys can you plz tell me the places where I can get my PC assembled in Delhi?


----------



## summers (Mar 20, 2013)

AA : Refers to Anti-aliasing, in layman's terms, a technique of making rough edges smooth in games so, you get to experience better image quality at the cost of performance. 

AF : Refers to Anisotropic Filtering. It is a mechanism that enhances image/texture quality that are viewed at an angle resulting in sharper textures and enhanced image quality.

Both, these technologies are higly resource consuming and hence the reason for opting high end graphics cards.


----------



## icebags (Mar 20, 2013)

HD 7970 is if you want to run a multi monitor setup. 

it sounds quite an overkill now, but after 2-3 years, it won't. so, just buy something in the league of 660ti (pretty powerful even for full HD resolution) or a plain 660/7950 if continuing with current monitor and save the extra money for future gaming upgrades. or just buy a set of good speakers, or if u really don't have any use for it, donate it.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 20, 2013)

summers said:


> AA : Refers to Anti-aliasing, in layman's terms, a technique of making rough edges smooth in games so, you get to experience better image quality at the cost of performance.
> 
> AF : Refers to Anisotropic Filtering. It is a mechanism that enhances image/texture quality that are viewed at an angle resulting in sharper textures and enhanced image quality.
> 
> Both, these technologies are higly resource consuming and hence the reason for opting high end graphics cards.



Very nicely put through :thumbup:


----------



## FDS (Mar 21, 2013)

Myth said:


> Depends on what task you are performing.
> The fx8350 is more vfm, being almost 7k cheaper than the i7.
> 
> AMD FX-8350 8-Core Black Edition Processor Review - Final Thoughts and Conclusion - Legit Reviews
> ...



thank god i dint finalised my rig ... i also posted a thread few days back for 50k rig .. and nobody suggested me for the amd config.. evry1 said to go for the intel i5 3470 ... but now after seeing the majority of amd over intel here .. im defenitely going to buy the fx 8350 .. and i saw the link also .. Man , i cant let this processor go .. its pretty good when compared to 3470 wid some extra features .. like higher clock rate and the no. of cores .. by seeing the next gen consoles .. this really makes it worth buying  !!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 21, 2013)

FDS said:


> thank god i dint finalised my rig ... i also posted a thread few days back for 50k rig .. and nobody suggested me for the amd config.. evry1 said to go for the intel i5 3470 ... but now after seeing the majority of amd over intel here .. im defenitely going to buy the fx 8350 .. and i saw the link also .. Man , i cant let this processor go .. its pretty good when compared to 3470 wid some extra features .. like higher clock rate and the no. of cores .. by seeing the next gen consoles .. this really makes it worth buying  !!


You just become a fanboy


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

After so much suggestion is this rig good?
CPU: Intel Core i5-3550K - 14.5K
Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 - 10.5K
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 8GB -3000 *or* RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GBx 2
GPU: Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 - 14.5K
Cabinet: NZXT 210 Elite - 2.6K
PSU: Corsair GS600 - 4.8K


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> After so much suggestion is this rig good?
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3550K - 14.5K
> Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 - 10.5K
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 8GB -3000 *or* RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GBx 2
> ...



Just some changes:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K - 13,900
Mobo: Asrock Z77 Extreme4 - 9,500
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 8GB -3,000
GPU: Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 - 13,500
Cabinet: NZXT Source 210 Elite - 2,900
PSU: Corsair GS600 - 4,600
TOTAL - 47,400.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

The new processor that you posted above is it better than core i5 3550k?


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> The new processor that you posted above is it better than core i5 3550k?



There is no core i5 3550k but core i5 3550 only no "k". OK. What I suggested to you is core i5 series CPU which is 3570k. OK.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn after reading the link provided AMD FX-8350 8-Core Black Edition Processor Review - Final Thoughts and Conclusion - Legit Reviews I am changing my processor to fx 8350 which is almost equal to i7 3770k  .


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Damn after reading the link provided AMD FX-8350 8-Core Black Edition Processor Review - Final Thoughts and Conclusion - Legit Reviews I am changing my processor to fx 8350 which is almost equal to i7 3770k  .



Good decision and with saved money you can buy Head-phones or add some more Ram buddy.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 21, 2013)

FX-8350 is a good VFM processor and extremely good for Multi0-tasking and Multi-threaded applications where it beats the costlier i5 3570K and just behind i7 3770K. But in the gaming point of view, i5 3570K is slightly better for the games released up to 2012, although by a small margin at 1080P or higher. Only recent games like Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider 2013 and couple of older games like Battlefield 3 and Crysis 2, which can use multiple CPU cores efficiently, FX-8350 holds it its ground in gaming against i5 3570K. 
But the recent trend in gaming clearly shows that gaming is becoming more and more efficient in multi-threading and FX-8350 is a real attractive option against the i5 processors.
Another thing is the compatibility of the AM3+ socket with the future AMD Processors. Intel is gonna release Haswell within 1 month which needs a different socket LGA1150 and if you get a Ivy bridge Processor, after 2 year when while upgrading, you might be needing to upgrade both CPU and Motherboard as going by the trend, on that time in future, no Ivy Bridge CPU will be available. In case of AMD, they've already confirmed that their upcoming Steam Roller will be compatible with AM3+ socket.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Damn after reading the link provided AMD FX-8350 8-Core Black Edition Processor Review - Final Thoughts and Conclusion - Legit Reviews I am changing my processor to fx 8350 which is almost equal to i7 3770k  .



yes.with the release  of crysis 3 has shown that fx 8 core will be helpful in coming up games in future.as games will start utilising piledrive cpu.

- *www.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/CPU_03.png


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

Cilus said:


> FX-8350 is a good VFM processor and extremely good for Multi0-tasking and Multi-threaded applications where it beats the costlier i5 3570K and just behind i7 3770K. But in the gaming point of view, i5 3570K is slightly better for the games released up to 2012, although by a small margin at 1080P or higher. Only recent games like Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider 2013 and couple of older games like Battlefield 3 and Crysis 2, which can use multiple CPU cores efficiently, FX-8350 holds it its ground in gaming against i5 3570K.
> But the recent trend in gaming clearly shows that gaming is becoming more and more efficient in multi-threading and FX-8350 is a real attractive option against the i5 processors.
> Another thing is the compatibility of the AM3+ socket with the future AMD Processors. Intel is gonna release Haswell within 1 month which needs a different socket LGA1150 and if you get a Ivy bridge Processor, after 2 year when while upgrading, you might be needing to upgrade both CPU and Motherboard as going by the trend, on that time in future, no Ivy Bridge CPU will be available. In case of AMD, they've already confirmed that their upcoming Steam Roller will be compatible with AM3+ socket.



Thank you very much for telling me this...
Now,I can my buy Monitor 
One thing is this motherboard Asrock Z77 Extreme4 compatible with FX 8350?


----------



## Myth (Mar 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Thank you very much for telling me this...
> Now,I can my buy Monitor
> One thing is this motherboard Asrock Z77 Extreme4 compatible with FX 8350?



Erm...*no*


----------



## summers (Mar 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Thank you very much for telling me this...
> Now,I can my buy Monitor
> One thing is this motherboard Asrock Z77 Extreme4 compatible with FX 8350?



No, its an Intel Chipset Mobo. You can go with either of the two :

MSI 990 FX-GD65 ~ 9.5K
Asus M5A99FX R2.0 ~ 11K

Though i'll prefer the asus one.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you guys suggest fx 8350 over a i5 3570k or a l7. 3770 for gaming, if money is not a problem?


----------



## Myth (Mar 21, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Do you guys suggest fx 8350 over a i5 3570k or a l7. 3770 for gaming, if money is not a problem?



IMO, if money is not a problem, my preference for gaming will be in the order i7 3770k > i5 3570k > fx8350.
Sweet spot being the i5 3570k.
Z77 mobos for unlocked intel procs are costlier. Hence package price goes up for i5s and i7s.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

Suppose my budget is around 70k to 75k they will suggest me intel core i7 3770k....


----------



## Myth (Mar 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Suppose my budget is around 70k to 75k they will suggest me intel core i7 3770k....



After almost 2 pages and 50 posts, you want to change the budget ?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2013)

@myth: even with the games using more cores and all?I meant a 3770 non k.
I think limitless was just saying it as an example.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

lol I was explaining I cannot change the budget  *forum.swat4samp.in/Smileys/aaron/mpDlb.png


----------



## Myth (Mar 21, 2013)

You guys are talking about different procs. Even I misread the first time. 3770 and 3770k are quite difference. 
I dont know anyone owning a locked i7 actually ....


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2013)

@myth:  i am thinking of buying a locked i7
I think i5 +z77+cooler=28k will perform same as i7 3770 non k + a 8k z77=24k
What do you guys think?
This isnt high jacking the thread, is it?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 21, 2013)

See, you are combining a non k processor with an unlocked chipset. The non k processor cannot use the full potential of the Z77 chipset . You cannot oc the non k processor. So combining it with h77 or b75 would make sense.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes,sainatarajan sir you are right but I can't use a ssd with h77 (I can't right?)and going for a b75 mobo will be too low but if there  is no difference bet. Z77 and b75  except ocing of course I would love to go with a b75 and further cut down the costs. 
2)But the main question is "is an over lockable i5 worth more than a cheaper(and more so if you tell me about the b75) non overclockablw i7?"


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

*Now the end is this rig efficient? *
CPU:-fx 8350 
RAM:-Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 8GB -3,000
Mobo:- Asus M5A99FX R2.0 - 11K
GPU: Sapphire HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 - 13,500
Cabinet: NZXT Source 210 Elite - 2,900 *(Can anyone suggest me some other cabinets also which also looks good?)*
PSU: Corsair GS600 - 4,600


----------



## Myth (Mar 21, 2013)

^^ Take the M5A97 @ 6k. With the saved 5k, opt for the 7870 LE @ 18k.
If you still want the M5A99FX (and the 7850 ) change PSU to Corsair GS500. @ 4k. Saves you some money opt for a better cabinet.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 21, 2013)

How much do you have for the cabinet?
I suggest go for a g skill rip jaws x ram if the difference is not much.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 21, 2013)

Myth said:


> ^^ Take the M5A97 @ 6k. With the saved 5k, opt for the 7870 LE @ 18k.
> If you still want the M5A99FX (and the 7850 ) change PSU to Corsair GS500. @ 4k. Saves you some money opt for a better cabinet.



Is there any difference between M5A97 and M5A99FX?
7870 LE is better than 7850?
What about 7870 XT?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2013)

1. There is a good amount of difference between M5A97 and M5A99FX. The former is based on AMD 970 chipset and a good budget board whereas the later is based on the most advanced AM3+ chipset, namely 990FX and targeted towards performance segment. It offers you more number of SATA and USB (both 3.0 and 2.0) ports, better build quality and both SLI and Crossfire support at PCI-E 2.0 X16-X16 speed. It also support Quad SLI or Quad CF.

2. HD 7870 LE and HD 7870 XT are same GPU and the names are given by different manufacturers, Sapphire and HIS. It is basically a stripped down HD 7950 and good amount of faster than the standard HD 7870.


----------



## Myth (Mar 22, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Is there any difference between M5A97 and M5A99FX?


ASUS M5A97 Motherboard vs M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com
Check the differences on the asus site as well.



Limitless said:


> 7870 LE is better than 7850?
> What about 7870 XT?



7850 < 7870 < 7870 XT/LE. 
7870 XT/LE is s scaled down version of the 7950.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 22, 2013)

*CPU-* FX 8350
*Mobo-*M5A99FX
*GPU-* 7870 LE
*PSU-* Corsair GS 600
*Cabinet-* NZXT 210 Elite


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 22, 2013)

Limitless said:


> My original buddy you understand my problem
> Can you explain "AA and AF enabled." ?  and guys can you plz tell me the places where I can get my PC assembled in Delhi?


Well, take it as some stuff to make your game look better but costing frames rate at the same time; so you have to make a balance between eye candy and performance.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone who lives in Delhi and knows some places where I can get my PC assembled?


----------



## summers (Mar 22, 2013)

Nehru place obviously. and u can also have a look a Bitfenix Merc Alpha. around 300-400 bucks costlier than NZXT Source 210 elite, but looks good.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 22, 2013)

summers said:


> Nehru place obviously. and u can also have a look a Bitfenix Merc Alpha. around 300-400 bucks costlier than NZXT Source 210 elite, but looks good.



Thank You! *forum.swat4samp.in/Smileys/aaron/annoy-all-the-memes-_32_x_32.png

I have changed my GPU to Sapphire AMD/ATI VAPOR-X HD 7950 OC with Boost 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card.....

CPU- FX 8350-11k
Mobo-M5A9X- 6k
GPU- 7950 Sapphire AMD/ATI VAPOR-X HD-23k
PSU- Corsair GS 600-4.5k
Cabinet- NZXT 210 Elite-2.3k

Total-46k 

And how much money assemblers takes for assembling (lol I know this is a dumb question) but anyone here who can tell ?


----------



## Myth (Mar 23, 2013)

Ermm... RAM ?

Normally, if you purchase a complete system from one shop, they do the assembling for free.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 23, 2013)

Can you suggest another ram?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Can you suggest another ram?


G.Skill RipjawsX
G.sjill sniper
Corsair Vengance

Get the 1600 MHz version of the cheapest of the above. All are almost equivalent.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 23, 2013)

What about G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)


----------



## Myth (Mar 23, 2013)

Pick any:
Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX) - Kingston: Flipkart.com
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## Limitless (Mar 23, 2013)

Going with 2nd one G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Going with 2nd one G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


Avoid flipkart. ytou can get those rams locally at 300-500 bucks cheaper.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

Whoa. Whoa,

Guys where are you getting 8350 for 11k? is that including tax, 
Because when I checked it was 11960 and today it is 12272 on mdcomputers,
Please tell me where to get 8350 for 11k.....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 23, 2013)

You will get it for 11.5K with tax in Kolkata...


----------



## Limitless (Mar 24, 2013)

*CPU:-*FX 8350 
*Mobo:-*M5A9X
*RAM:-*G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB *(2 x 4 GB)*  (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
*GPU:-**7950 Sapphire *AMD/ATI VAPOR-X HD
*PSU:-*Corsair GS 600
*Cabinet:-*NZXT 210 Elite

*Now any changes??*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

Limitless said:


> *CPU:-*FX 8350
> *Mobo:-*M5A9X
> *RAM:-*G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB *(2 x 4 GB)*  (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
> *GPU:-**7950 Sapphire *AMD/ATI VAPOR-X HD
> ...


I would suggest to go for NZXT Gamma instead of 210


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I would suggest to go for NZXT Gamma instead of 210



Any particular reason to suggest Gamma over 210? I'm preparing config for my new system and have to choose between 210  & Gamma hence would like to know more about them.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Any particular reason to suggest Gamma over 210? I'm preparing config for my new system and have to choose between 210  & Gamma hence would like to know more about them.


I don't find much difference between the two. Infact, the Hdd cage in 210 is not removable, so fitting a long card will be tricky. I would recommenr Gamma + 3 120 mm fans instead of 210.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2013)

Limitless said:


> *CPU:-*FX 8350
> *Mobo:-*M5A9X
> *RAM:-*G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB *(2 x 4 GB)*  (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
> *GPU:-**7950 Sapphire *AMD/ATI VAPOR-X HD
> ...



For Motherboard, get the M5A97 EVO R2.0 model at 7K.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok thanks now these specs are good? Now,I have to wait only 4 days 'cause my exams are going to finish! *forum.swat4samp.in/Smileys/aaron/annoy-all-the-memes-_32_x_32.png
CPU:-FX 8350 
Mobo:-M5A97 EVO R2.0
RAM:-G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
GPU:-7950 Sapphire AMD/ATI VAPOR-X HD
PSU:-Corsair GS 600
Cabinet:-NZXT 210 Elite


----------

